# Citalopram and fertility treatment



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi I am currently being referred to a fertility clinic to consider IUI or IVF I am on 10mg of citalopram and have been for around two years - I'm worried about just stopping then but also don't want hospital to say I can't have treatment whilst I am still on them any advice?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308520.msg5502368#msg5502368
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=307493.msg5479321#msg5479321
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277678.msg4796152#msg4796152
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=275284.msg4745764#msg4745764
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203991.msg3197162#msg3197162
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192458.msg2992979#msg2992979

Some links above to previous posts regarding use of citalopram during ttc and pregnancy that might be useful for you. Bottom line is it all depends on what your diagnosis is and why you are on citalopram in the first place. You should really discuss this with your prescriber (am assuming this is your GP?) in relation to stopping and whether this would be appropriate or not. It is perfectly feasible to continue antidepressants during ttc and pregnancy, dependant on individual circumstances of the woman and with appropriate monitoring. It is unlikely that clinics would refuse treatment but they should discuss any risks and benefits with you.

Hope this is helpful x


----------

